# Bloodwood/Curly maple table



## kazuma78 (Sep 3, 2013)

Here is the bloodwood table my FIL and I worked on this past weekend. Its all finished except for alittle sanding and finish. Ill get some better pictures up when its finished. 
[attachment=30379][attachment=30380]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2013)

Josh - that's an awesome table. I like the contrast in the woods. It will really p when you get the finish on it. Excellent job


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 3, 2013)

Really nice table. Really nice shop too.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice! I like the contrast between the bloodwood and the maple. Great work, Josh!


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 3, 2013)

Man that is beautiful, I have a soft spot for tables and man that one sure is nice! Great work!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful work! Pretty nice looking shop too!


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! The shop is awesome. I hope to have one someday like it maybe when I retire.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome work, Josh! Be proud of that one...


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is a picture of the top after a wipe of linseed oil and a picture of the corner. The maple has alot of curl in it. 

[attachment=31000][attachment=31001]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 25, 2013)

Dang, Josh! That's a good joint! I put 45's together for a living and I know how troublesome getting perfect ones can be sometimes. Good job! That's just the right amount of gloss, IMHO.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if the bloodwood opens those joints off and on over the years. I'm not saying it will - I know bw is very stable, but I would hesitate to use that construction layout on a large top like that. Sure is pretty though, and even if the miters open over the years off and on seasonally, it will still be a beautiful top.


----------



## Fret440 (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it looks great! One question (maybe two), did you have any problems with the color bleeding into the Maple? If so, how did you deal with them?

Jacob

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fret440 said:


> I think it looks great! One question (maybe two), did you have any problems with the color bleeding into the Maple? If so, how did you deal with them?
> 
> Jacob



No problem with the color bleeding other then when we sanded the top. When we sanded it all at one time, some of the red bloodwood dust got into the maple and you could see little pink specks in the maple when we applied the BLO. To fix this we put painters tape over the first inch of the edge and then sanded just the maple until this pink portion was gone. This fixed the problem and then we were able to apply wipe on poly.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Josh, that is a beautiful looking table.  to you and your FIL.

Ray


----------



## BarbS (Sep 25, 2013)

That is just outright gorgeous. Thanks for showing it off!


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice clean lines. Right up my alley.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 4, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Here is the bloodwood table my FIL and I worked on this past weekend. Its all finished except for alittle sanding and finish. Ill get some better pictures up when its finished.



 Beautiful work and awsome contrast. Looking forward to seeing your finish!!! :thanx: for sharing pics


----------

